# Baby girl's summer knitted cardigan



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pretty baby girl's cardigan, to fit age approx 6-9mths.
Knitted in double knit yarn.
With matching beanie hat.
You could knit any colour tulip of your choice or even different ones on the cardigan, flower novelty buttons would make an additional pretty feature.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tracie-tulips

Bargain at just £1.00


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Your set is so lovely!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

OHHHHH, this is really pretty, very very nine...I love it, and you did a beautiful job.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is very lovely and so sweet.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Cute! Love the tulips!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Cute set :thumbup:


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What a cute set!


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Love it... and just went to Ravelry to order. I have no idea when I'll make it, or who I'll make it for... but this is just too cute!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Cute!!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you for all your kind comments


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Love this pattern! Very original and sweet!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

dccjb said:


> Pretty baby girl's cardigan, to fit age approx 6-9mths.
> Knitted in double knit yarn.
> With matching beanie hat.
> You could knit any colour tulip of your choice or even different ones on the cardigan, flower novelty buttons would make an additional pretty feature.
> ...


Very sweet. Love it!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very sweet little set


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

How beautiful!!!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful. What is the pattern of the blanket we see in the back?


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really sweetxx


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

mamiepooh said:


> Beautiful. What is the pattern of the blanket we see in the back?


The blanket is King cole 3506


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I love this little set.Your patterns in your shop are all lovely.


----------

